
Zork-esque 'Interactive Fiction' Comes to the Kindle - thedoctor
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27149/
======
ja27
Has anyone been successful getting into the Kindle developer program? I
applied many months ago and got nowhere.

